# Old Microsoft Program



## tayarcanada (Nov 12, 2014)

We have a spreadsheet program that we have used on all windows systems. In windows 8 it won't install.
Any advice?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you need to upgrade to something that will work with win 8. You can't make the program run as it may not be supported dependent on age.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Not knowing the specific software, it may be a 16bit program with which 64 bit Win8 is not compatible. Up through Win7 (32 bit) some older software was able to run. Technology is marching on and we must inevitably keep pace.

I have seen several software packages that ran under Win7 and will no longer run under Win8.


----------



## tayarcanada (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the fast response. Can you advise us if Dosbox will make Planperfect run? Any virtual environment? I heard windows 10 might help.
Your advice would be appreciated. We like windows 8 and would prefer working in the latest from Microsoft.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Planperfect was a 16 bit DOS program from Wordperfect Corp.

Once Windows based programs came about in the early 1990's it was replaced by QuattroPro.

As for DOSBox it may but I have in the past always found some little problem like printing or network connectivity to be an issue.

Updating the software to something newer id your best bet, have you tried open office?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Latest version of QuatroPro is great. Comes with WordPerfect Office X7. WARNING: I'm a bit prejudiced towards Corel.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

tayarcanada said:


> Thanks for the fast response. Can you advise us if Dosbox will make Planperfect run? Any virtual environment? I heard windows 10 might help.
> Your advice would be appreciated. We like windows 8 and would prefer working in the latest from Microsoft.


According to the below link, no operating system running 64 bit mode will run any 16 bit application. It is a limitation of the architecture running the 64 bit O/S.

Microsoft Community - Microsoft Windows

By this answer, apparently if your *WIN7* or *WIN8* is running 32 bit mode, you _*MAY*_ still be able to run _*SOME*_ 16 bit applications.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You might try VirtualBox or Parallels Workstation.

Wikipedia: Comparison of platform virtualization software


----------

